# Ecran négatif marron :(??



## Katja (30 Décembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas comment, mais mon écran est devenu en négatif marron, j'ai déjà essayé d'aller dans préférences systeme acces universel, mais cela n'a rien changé. Que faire??


----------



## Jingle (30 Décembre 2006)

Essaye le raccourci ctrl+alt+pomme+8 et ton &#233;cran redeviendra normal....
ou cherche dans l'aide de ton Mac...
En anglais, c'est &#231;a: Keyboard shortcuts for Universal Access features
Donc en fran&#231;ais, cela doit donner un truque du style, raccourci clavier pour acc&#232;s universel


----------



## Katja (30 Décembre 2006)

J'ai deja essayé, mais ca le chane en négatif noir et blanc, et il reste en négatif marron. Alors le probleme n'est pas la, c'est pas le meme négatif?


----------



## Jingle (30 Décembre 2006)

Tu es sur quoi comme configuration, je veux dire tu as cela sur ton &#233;cran interne ou sur un &#233;cran branch&#233; en externe? Et si connection externe, utilises tu du VGA ou du DVI?

Quand tu d&#233;marres ton mac, cela foire d&#232;s le d&#233;but, ou juste une fois dans ta session?


----------



## Katja (30 Décembre 2006)

Merci de m'aider, mais je ne sais pas ce que c'est VGA DVI. J'utilise un mac iBook G4. Quand je le redemarre l'écran redevient normal mais pour une seconde et puis il reste marron en négatif.


----------



## Jingle (30 Décembre 2006)

Donc ton problème est sur ton écran interne?


----------



## Katja (30 Décembre 2006)

Si tu le vois comme ca, oui.  
Comment le réparer?


----------



## Jingle (30 Décembre 2006)

Cela t'es arrivé suite à quelque chose de spécial?
Installation d'un nouveau logiciel, d'une mise à jour?
As tu réparé les autorisations disques? (tu vas dans application, utilitaire, utilitaire de disque. et la tu sélectionnes ton disque dur et tu répares les autorisations)


----------



## Katja (30 Décembre 2006)

En fait j'ai essayé de néttoyer les lentilles avec un CD de nettoyage. Puis je lui ai nettoyé les touches et l'ecran, mais il était éteint. 
Là j'ai réparé les autorisations, mais rien ....


----------



## Jingle (30 Décembre 2006)

Tu l'as néttoyé avec un chiffon sec ou autre?
As-tu essayé de créer un nouvel utilisateur juste pour voir si cela venait de ton compte ou pas?
Si tu as un appareil photo numérique, peux tu prendre une photo?


----------



## Frodon (30 Décembre 2006)

Salut,

Quelques petites questions qui pourraient beaucoup aider &#224; identifier la source du probl&#232;me:

- Le probl&#232;me apparait d&#232;s la premi&#232;re image au boot (i.e: Apparait il aussi sur l'ecran avec la pomme grise fon&#231;&#233;e sur fond gris clair?)
- Le probl&#232;me apparait il si tu d&#233;marre sur le disque d'installation de MacOS X?

Et comme le dit Jingle, une petite photo serait &#233;galement tr&#232;s utile...


----------



## Katja (30 Décembre 2006)

Je l'ai nettoyé avec une lingette spéciale pour les écrans.
Je ne sais pas cmment mttre la photo ici.


----------



## Katja (30 Décembre 2006)

la pomme est claire sur fond sombre


----------



## Frodon (30 Décembre 2006)

Katja a dit:


> la pomme est claire sur fond sombre



Donc elle est aussi en negatif si je comprends bien... Peux tu essayer en demarrant sur le le disque d'installation STP?


----------



## Katja (30 Décembre 2006)

C'est quoi disque d'installation Mac OS?


----------



## Frodon (30 Décembre 2006)

Katja a dit:


> C'est quoi disque d'installation Mac OS?



Le DVD fourni avec ta machine. Pour demarrer dessus, tu le met dans le lecteur et tu redemarre en MAINTENANT la touche C jusqu'&#224; ce que tu vois la pomme grise.

Si l'&#233;cran est toujours en n&#233;gatif avec le DVD d'installation, alors essayer les operations suivantes:

Reset PRAM: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=2238-fr
Reset PMU: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=2238-fr

Si malgr&#233; ces op&#233;ration il n'y a pas d'am&#233;lioration, contacter le SAV, il y a un probl&#232;me mat&#233;riel &#224; priori.


----------



## Katja (30 Décembre 2006)

Et je le réinstalle?


----------



## Katja (30 Décembre 2006)

l'écran est normal, mais il me propose de réinstaller


----------



## Frodon (30 Décembre 2006)

Katja a dit:


> l'écran est normal, mais il me propose de réinstaller



Ok, ca veut dire que c'est un problème logiciel...

Bah reinstaller est la solution de dernier recours, si tu en as ras le bol de chercher d'où vient ton problème, alors oui reinstalles.

Sinon on peut continuer à essayer d'identifier le problème. On sait déjà que c'est purement software puisque ca le fait que quand tu demarre sur le disque dur et pas sur une autre installation de MacOS X (tel que le disque d'installation).

Tu peux essayer de voir dans les preferences Moniteur, si tu n'aurais pas mis un profil de couleur bizarre (et voir si tout est bien reglé en général).


----------



## Jingle (30 Décembre 2006)

Aussi, si comme dit Frodon dans la gestion couleur de ton écran cela ne change rien, va dans tes préférences système, puis Utilisateur (Account en Anglais) et tu nous listes ce que tu as dans l'onglet Ouverture (Login items)...


----------



## Katja (30 Décembre 2006)

je suis en train de tout réinstaller. On va voir ce que ça donne. 
en tout cas ca se voit que vous êtes des pros


----------



## Katja (30 Décembre 2006)

Olalalalalalala, ca reste pareil !!


----------



## Katja (30 Décembre 2006)

Tout est ok, mon mari a trouvé dans les préférences systeme comment il faut faire. Merci pour votre aide sympa.


----------



## Jingle (30 Décembre 2006)

Et par simple curiosité, c'était quoi ?


----------



## Katja (31 Décembre 2006)

C'était une mauvaise manipe. 
Maintenant après la réinstallation il me refuse l'installation de certains logiciels, comme iTunes ou Skype.


----------



## Jingle (31 Décembre 2006)

Heu, Itunes il est installé par défaut...

As tu fait les mises à jour? (menu pomme)

Que te dit-il lorsque tu veux installer skype?


----------



## Katja (1 Janvier 2007)

J'ai fait la mise à jour et tout marche, merci!!
Bonne Année!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2007)

J'a vais le même problème après que mon chat se soit couché sur le clavier de mon portable. 
En venant lire ici j'ai trouvé la solution directement en tapant le ctrl+alt+pomme+8 


Alors un grand merci d'exister et merci à ceux qui ont toujours le temps et la gentillese de répondre


----------

